# White for Knight



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/knight_white_trade031105.html

Thanks to NorthEast Wiz for posting this on the Wizards forum.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This could help our depth at center, also frees up some minutes for Lee..

Is Jahidi injured? If so, for how long?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He's not hurt as far as I know -- he played a few minutes in our game a few days ago and looked healthy enough. He just completely dropped out of our rotation with the emergance of Etan Thomas, so I guess we figured we'd ship him off for cap relief. I believe he can be a solid backup center, though he won't work well with a running game.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

He will be good for teh suns, gives us some much needed meat in the middle.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

yeah, and now probably leandrinho going get some minutes and finally make his debut


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He must be expecting this moment since the beggining of the season, I bet he can't wait anymore. :yes:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Good trade for both teams.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Now there is depth for when Amare and Jake get in fould trouble and to help out while Scott is out I would still rather have Bo and Big Jake.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

This seems like a good trade since Barbosa finally gets to play. At times their credibility is shaky, but NBADraft.net projected Barbosa as the next Arenas, so take that for what it's worth...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Great first game for Jahidi.. he really gives us some needed muscle, the dude is like a genetic hybrid of a gorilla and a pitbull.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*too #$^%^^ funny*

"the dude is like a genetic hybrid of a gorilla and a pitbull"

that is #$%%$ hilarious....Hes perfect for your squad..nice trade


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

White has played better than I thought. Nice pickup .


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Its a good trade, considering that White is more needed for Suns.
Suns always tend to get their big men in foul trouble, and its mainly the area where we are lacking strenght and size. 
White will fill it well, reminds me of a fitter Oliver Miller. Now all we need is Amare to play like Chuck..


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> 
> Suns always tend to get their big men in foul trouble,


Then Jahidi will be perfect for the Suns... He averages 6.6 personal fouls per 48 minutes of play during his career...


----------

